
Why I’m excited for Vulkan - tux1968
http://blog.mecheye.net/2015/12/why-im-excited-for-vulkan/
======
Someone
_" The games industry has had a term called “dev-to-triangle time” when
describing API complexity and difficulty: take an experienced programmer, put
him in a room with a brand new SDK he’s never used before, and wait until he
gets a single triangle up on the screen. How long does it take?"_

That reminds me of
[http://rampantgames.com/blog/?p=7745](http://rampantgames.com/blog/?p=7745):

 _" In the main engineering room, there was a whoop and cry of success.

Our company financial controller and acting HR lady, Jen, came in to see what
incredible things the engineers and artists had come up with. Everyone was
staring at a television set hooked up to a development box for the Sony
Playstation. There, on the screen, against a single-color background, was a
black triangle."_

------
nextweek2
I'm excited for less of a stack. I recently brought Fallout 3, which had a big
warning about it not playing well with window 7 and later.

That's a sad state of affairs given that the game is not playable to non
technical people.

I managed to get it running well on osx and wine but I still got random OpenGL
crashes due to OOM. Clearly the windows driver was fixing a bug in the game.

------
JibberMeTimbers
Site is down. Alternative:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:dHi67qG...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:dHi67qG5uosJ:blog.mecheye.net/2015/12/why-
im-excited-for-vulkan/+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us)

